# .mpg auf VCD oder SVCD und wie mach ich das?



## julchen (28. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Film im .mpg Format der 750 MB groß ist. Diesen möchte ich nun auf eine oder zwei CD-R Rohlinge brennen. Ich habe Nero als Brennprogramm. Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung im Netz wie ich das machen kann. Ich komm damit nicht zurecht. Wenn ich die Datei als SVCD brennen will, sagt Nero nach der Videokomprimierung die eh ewig dauert, dass kein nicht genügend Platz auf dem Rohling vorhanden sei. Ich habe auch schon die Datei in 2 Teile mit tmpgenc gesplittet. Trotzdem erscheint wenn ich das ganze mit Nero brenne immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung (nicht genügend Platz). Wie ist das, wenn ich die Datei direkt mit tmpgenc kodiere bzw. die Kodierung durchlaufen lasse, kann ich danach die enstandene .mpg Datei direkt in Nero ohne SVCD oder VCD brennen, also direkt als Daten CD? Gibt es eigentlich Qualitätsunterschiede wenn ich .mpg Dateien als VCD oder SVCD brenne. Wenn nicht kann ich mir das ganze splitten sparen, wenn ich am Ende eh keinen Unterschied feststellen kann.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. November 2005)

Wenn die Datei schon im richtigen Format vorliegt kannst Du sie mit VCDImager in ein CD-Image schreiben und dieses dann ganz einfach brennen.
Auf eine (S)VCD passen uebrigens bis zu ca. 800 MB.


----------



## 27b-6 (28. November 2005)

Moin!

 In Tmpgenc erstellte MPGs kann man nicht so ohne weiteres als Daten-CD brennen. Eine (S)VCD in NERO zu erstellen ist schon der richtige Weg. Ich vermute aber mal das dein MEPG-Film ein Mindestlänge von ca. 75 min hat; auf SVCD passen ca. 35-40min. Der Grund ist, das ein für SVCD kodiertes MPEG-2 eine Datenrate von ca. 2500 Kbits/s hat, während dein Film wahrscheinlich in MPEG-1 kodiert für VCD erstellt wurde.
 Du kannst entweder den Film splitten so das jeder Teil mind. 35 Min. hat und für SVCD neu kodieren oder was ich Dir raten würde einfach aus deinem MPG eine VCD in NERO brennen, da Du bei erneutem konvertieren eher mit Qualitätseinbußen zu rechnen hast.
  Dein MPEG sollte für VCD eine Größe von 352*288 (PAL) und eine Datenrate von 1150 Kbits/s haben.
:suspekt: *Dennis Wronka*

   OFFTOPIC!
 Da man Dir deine private eMail zukommen lassen kann, dann hier die Frage was das mit dem seltsamen Link zu Angela Merkel auf sich hat? 
   Politisches Statement? 
   Oder eigenartige Form von Humor?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. November 2005)

Dazu siehe hier.


----------



## 27b-6 (28. November 2005)

Alles klar!


----------

